# Aquascaping Thursdays!



## Graeme Edwards (6 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Just thought I would share a couple of photos of what is now my usual Thursday routine.

I am now very lucky to be getting paid to do my hobby.  8) 
I rolled into work at 9:45 AM, headed for the coffee, put my new kings of Leon album on and got my head down on this 5foot x 5foot x 2.5foot cube - Jungle massive  8) ( Its an all day job ) Me and Jim spoke about how cool it is to chillax with good company, nice music and your hands in an aquascape - What a job!!!
Ive been given the task of getting this beast looking top notch. The hard thing is, its like taking over a painting. Its very hard to put your stamp on it, but I will. Ive already ripped out massive collections of plants, replanted other areas and got some shape and discovery in there.

Getting stuck in!




Check out these mother plants!!! The plant in my right hand is an Echinodorus special red. It had a 3 foot long flower stem! I felt like a jungle man doing the rain dance with these in each hand!




Flame moss in Jim's Optiwhite, really nice moss! ( randome picture )




Cheers.


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Nov 2008)

what a cool job and like the scaffolding on the side!  If youre there tomorrow ill say hello as i may be popping in

EDIT< just spotted it was aqua thursdays (DOH!)


----------



## Garuf (7 Nov 2008)

I couldn't be more jealous. May I suggest Minotaur Shocks albums for scaping too, can't beat it. 
What will be happening with all the plants? Also, what do you have in mind for the scape? A vast change or just subtle modification?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (7 Nov 2008)

OMG are you working at TGM? That's amazing.

Aquascape is looking great, five foot cube must be massive!


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Nov 2008)

Sweet brother! I'm looking forward to seeing your efforts mate, what a task!
note - I didn't see any armbands mate? I wouldn't wanna be falling in there lol


----------



## Graeme Edwards (7 Nov 2008)

Thanks.

Stue, im there 5 days out of 7   Come and say hello!

Garuf, ill look them up mate, im allways on the lookout for new music. The hardscape will stay the same, but I am sorting out the plants and any isues the tank has. Its got to stay jungle which ive never done before, so its not really that easy.

Thomas, Thats why I call it Jungle Massive!   

Dan, no arm bands,but I was harnessed to the scafolding with one of those twisty,half turn, double over plonker knots......you know the one!

Well, best be going, got to go to "work">  8) 

Cheers.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (7 Nov 2008)

aaarrggghhh,cool,jealous.Wonder if your choice of soundtrack will influence your scape?Something a bit rocky's bound to make you more bold eh?


----------



## Themuleous (7 Nov 2008)

You lucky bugger


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Nov 2008)

Nice one Graeme, some people have all the luck and fun!!! 
Keep us posted on the tank progress, that is a monster


----------



## Lozbug (9 Nov 2008)

Nice Work!


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Nov 2008)

good to meet you on Friday graham, nice to put a name to a face although yours is posted on here already!  The cube is comign along nicely and for anyone that hasnt visited TGM graham has his work cut out as not only is it a huge tank its also backless because it has to be viewed from all four sides!  Not one id fancy taclking!

Thanks for the advice on the stone as well, the dragonstone is going to look good in my 60cm against the acadama, just need my dad to cut one piece in half with his stihl saw 

Thanks for your scrap plants you'd brought in from home, currently working out where they'll fit in


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Nov 2008)

No worries stue....

Next time you come in, maybe you can talk to me about photography and Mold Photography club, sounds, and looking at your flicker pics, worth being part of!!!

Nice one, cheers.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Nov 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> No worries stue....
> 
> Next time you come in, maybe you can talk to me about photography and Mold Photography club, sounds, and looking at your flicker pics, worth being part of!!!
> 
> Nice one, cheers.


No probs Graham, Dave Spencer is now a regular there too - website is here and the programme for the year is on there too. 

http://moldcameraclub.delfryndesign.co.uk/


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Nov 2008)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> No probs Graham, Dave Spencer is now a regular there too - website is here and the programme for the year is on there too.
> http://moldcameraclub.delfryndesign.co.uk/



It`s a respectable club, Graeme, so no loutish, drunken behaviour.  

Dave.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Nov 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2008)

Nice one, Graeme!  Livin' the dream eh?!

I look forward to seeing you and your work in Dec.


----------



## oldwhitewood (13 Nov 2008)

Nice one Graeme, in many ways I envy you being able to work on such a big tank, in many ways I don't!    But congrats on working with the guys there at TGM I cannot think of anyone better suited to the role. 

Not sure I agree with your choice of soundtrack though I find The Kings Of Leon very boring!    8)


----------



## Graeme Edwards (13 Nov 2008)

Cheers Neil,

It is a cool job. I really tore the pants out of it today. Im trying to get all the messy work out of the way, so that i can start the rebuild clean. Ive added about 100Kg of fossilised wood today too. Im hoping it will be heading towards a decent scape by the ADA visit, fingers crossed.

Ill try and get some pictures up tomorrow, depends if the water has cleard.

Cheers.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Nov 2008)

Hi Graeme

What water changes do you do after a big 'plant pulling' session?  

I always find a re-scape, no matter how minor, causes algae unless I do big water changes.

I wonder if it's such an issue in a huge tank where the environment is so much more stable.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Nov 2008)

Looking forward to the photos  some poeple have all the luck!! If I move up north do I get a job at TGM too??


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Nov 2008)

Can't wait to see pics Graeme   How's the Iwagumi tank comming along since it was torn down last month?


----------



## Aeropars (14 Nov 2008)

How when who?!?

Did i miss something or have you always worked there?


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Nov 2008)

2 weeks now isn't it Graeme?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (14 Nov 2008)

Indeed it is. 

Sorry I didnt get any pictures today, busy bee.


----------



## jay (15 Nov 2008)

Big cube tank with a ton of fossil wood?

Thinking Arthur Conan Doyle's Lost World


----------

